# Como conectar 2 triac´s



## josepalomino (May 31, 2012)

Que tal amigos, necesito saber si puedo conectar 2 triac´s en paralelo ya que necesito un triac de 50 ampers y tengo dos de 25ampers, si se pueden conectar en paralelo, me daran los 50 ampers que necesito o que tengo que hacer? No puedo conseguir un triac de 50 amperes ya que esta fuera de mi presupuesto.


----------



## Scooter (May 31, 2012)

Supongo que mas o menos irá, pero tendrás el problema de la conexión de cualquier semiconductor en paralelo, igual que los leds etc.
Osea que el que sea un poco mas conductor conducirá mas (obvio) y como se calentará mas conducirá mas y se calentará mas y conducirá mas etc etc y ¡boum!, luego como solo quedará el otro solo ante el peligro de los 50A ¡Boum!
Puede que medio funcione si son idénticamente iguales, sobre el mismo radiador para que se calienten lo mismo, se disparan igual, tardan lo mismo en cebar etc...
Solo se me ocurre equilibrarlos poniendo en serie con cada uno una resistencia de muy bajo valor ohmico pero de no baja potencia. También dispararía con un detector de paso por cero; si disparamos en poca tensión y uno tarda un poco mas que el otro igual sobrevive el rápido, si disparamos a tope de tensión y corriente, el primero que conduzca vuela.
Algún experto en potencia que nos ilumine.


----------



## josepalomino (May 31, 2012)

y valla ke si necesito alguien ke me ayude , como seria eso de equilibrarlos poniendo en seriecon cda uno una resistencia de muy bajo valor ohmico???? los triacs que tengo son BTA24.


----------



## Scooter (May 31, 2012)

Primero repara tu teclado y luego seguimos hablando.

Si tu no te molestas en escribir bien, yo no me molesto en contestar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2012)

La teoría y la práctica dice que no se deben poner en paralelo , pero a lo sumo quemarás dos triacs.

Aquí hay uno que dice que ese planito funciona :

http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/electronica_industrial/triacs-en-paralelo-se-puede-t122448.html


----------



## Scooter (May 31, 2012)

Pues es lógico; si los diodos fallecen por unos mA, si estamos tratando con 25A...


----------

